

Living life in 25min increments - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/living-life-in-25min-increments/swizec/1859

======
helium
I can vouch for this. I recently started doing pomodoro and it has changed my
work life completely. I usually find I can get done in 5-6 hours what used to
take me 9+. Then I can take off the rest of the day, read HN, play around with
other tech or just relax.

Something he didn't mention is having your activity list(stuff you need to do)
which you use to make your todo list of items that you think you can finish
for the day. From this list you pick the most important item and start working
on just that. I was surprised at the razor-like focus you gain from this by
just getting that one thing done.

Often, you'll come across other tasks that need finishing while working.
Instead of distracting you, you just put them on your activity list for later
and keep going.

Another nice thing about this technique that you really should practice is
keeping records on the the amount of pomodoros you do each day, the
distractions(external or internal) etc. These are then used to gather metrics
you can use to analyse and optimise problem areas in your productivity.

------
mattiask
It sounds like a good technique if you have trouble focusing and feel
unmotivated. However it feels like a lousy technique if you are :) When you're
in flow-mode you don't want to have some stupid clock disturb your
concentration every 25 minutes. You want to look down at your watch and go
"whoops, I've spent 6 hours coding"

~~~
helium
I think people overestimate the value of flow. You need to step out of that
state regularly to put on your big-picture hat and access the work you have
been doing. Pomodoro is not just about being productive, but being productive
at the right thing.

------
tdoggette
Whatever he's done to his links makes middle clicking open them in the same
tab.

(Chrome12/W7)

~~~
rsoto
True, not middle click on Firefox, but ctrl+click.

Also, the typography choice is awful <http://i.imgur.com/lNV5U.png>

~~~
kristofferR
Are you using Windows?

Here's how it looks like on Safari on OS X: <http://i.imgur.com/OaG76.png>

The first thing I though about before I started reading the post were actually
how nice the font looked.

------
tomdeal
I like the pomodoro technique, obviously, because I created an online tool for
it, <http://www.pomodorohelper.com>.

The technique has one major advantage over GTD and other systems (and I tried
them all...), it is damn simple. You don't even need a tool, just a kitchen
timer is enough for the start. The only thing I don't like to do in the
standard 25 minutes pomodoro mode is programming. You need the tunnel, and a
deep tunnel experience can't be achieved if you are interrupted every 25
minutes. My tip: Try 25 minutes first for two weeks, if you can't get into the
tunnel, try 50 minutes, if that doesn't work either, try 1 hour 10 minutes. I
found this to be the maximum time I can work fully concentrated. And of
course, don't even think about checking your mails, reading HN or watching
youtube while in a pomodoro.

------
mcdaid
Actually I have been using a similar technique for the last six months.
However 30mins intervals and I only do it on days when I feel tired or
unmotivated.

At the end of the period I go for a walk, or on an exercise bike for 5-10
mins. The best part is physically leaving the computer stop the eyes getting
tired and drifting into a zombie state of zero productivity.

When I start a session I usually jot down a particular task to work on and
review at the end. It does not guarantee productivity, but the short periods
with reviews helps keep focus.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exercise is key! It refreshes mind and body. Unlike watching 132 episodes of
How I Met Your Mother.

------
nfm
I'm eager to give this a try.

I'm a bit skeptical of whether it will be suitable if I'm programming all day.
Perhaps bumping up the timer a bit would help me to get in the flow.

Has anyone else found this technique helpful?

~~~
Swizec
I had the same question a while ago and a few people suggested bumping up the
time to 45 minutes.

What I've noticed is that a timed 5 minute break is _extremely short_. It's
pretty easy to keep the flow right through ... you can read HN or check which
emails need attention with half a brain and keep the other half thinking about
the task.

Or just go grab a cup of coffee. That is surely low-key enough not to break
your flow right?

I think the keyword is: menial tasks.

~~~
pilgrim689
Or try 5 minutes of nothing. Just sit there but refrain from touching either
keyboard or mouse. You can think/daydream/meditate/try to solve the problem
you were working on in your head/etc. :D

~~~
nlawalker
<http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/> (not mine or anything, just read about
it here on HN)

To the Hacker News crowd: good luck!

